# Freeze/Halt at "Checking NV-RAM". Help appreciated.



## SirFusting (Mar 1, 2008)

My step-brother just put his new rig together. It's a 4000+X2 AMD, 4GB DDR2 800 RAM, and a Western Digital 320GB SATA Hard Drive. We set up the computer and everything, and started to set up Windows. We got to a part where we were asked to press enter, the enter key wouldn't work(?) or something of that nature, even though we tried 2 different keyboards. We eventually restarted it, and now it's halting at "Checking NV-RAM". I've stripped the computer of any excess hardware, there is no video card currently present inside the computer. I can't find a way to access BIOS, which would make this a lot easier. He really just wants it running, and I just don't have an answer on this one, any help would be greatly appreciated, hope i've answered as much as I can.

-Dustin


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Dustin,

I would start by clearing the CMOS, although unfortunately I have a feeling that you will need to RMA the motherboard.


----------

